# flourish for houseplants?



## 9am53 (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi, I bought some seachem flourish a few weeks ago, and started dosing according to he instructions...I got algae galore, and my plants look the same (only covered in algae) so I am not continuing using it on my aquaria. I dont want to throw it away, cause its kinda expensive, has anyone used it on houseplants? I figure maybe a 1/4 or a capfull to 2 quarts of water every month...


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

I use it all the time on house plants and they love it! I think your algae is not due to Flourish but rather an imbalance of stability in your tank. Make sure that you have a scheduled routine for dosing fertilizers. There are tons of sticky's in here if you do a search that could assist you with this.


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

Flourish works great in my aquariums. But it worked wonders on an old olive tree in my front yard. That tree was struggling for years until I started giving it a good dose of Flourish once a week. It bounced back and has been thriving now for several years. I don't dose the tree anymore with Flourish now that it is healthy. Now it just gets my recycled aquarium water and loves it.....


----------



## Riley (Jan 24, 2006)

Recycled aquarium water is great, too! I use it on my herbs and they grow like crazy!!


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Riley said:


> Recycled aquarium water is great, too! I use it on my herbs and they grow like crazy!!


Mmm, fishy poop and oregano, yum!


----------



## Leeson (Dec 4, 2007)

anyone care to share how much they dose on their house plants?


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

I think that is a really expensive waste, Flourish costs a ton. You'd probably be better off selling it here.


----------

